# JusTun Bean Inverted GApps is Dead. Other good inverted GApps?



## Modest Mouse (Feb 6, 2012)

JusTun Bean Inverted GApps is no longer available for download and is unsupported.

What other 4.2.1 inverted GApps are decent? Link if available, please.


----------



## cupfulloflol (Dec 15, 2011)

Team Baked has some here. They are about a month old, so it is possible some things may need to be updated.

*edited to fix url derp


----------



## VegasRomeo (Dec 27, 2011)

I either use blackbean7 ones mentioned above but I pick and choose my favorite blackout or transparent apps and make my own. I will link you to where I get alot of the inverts I use. Sorry I don't know much more then blackbeans gapps package, and its really light weight. Cant believe the size of the aospa gapps package is. I took like 3/4 of the apps out that i dont use or need. Anyways here ya go. Hit back if something comes to mind. I always look under the android themes/apps and what not browsing to find new stuff.

*B_boy - *HERE & HERE

** BlackOut & Xparant versions for most anyways, all blacked out! Facebook, twitter, gtalk,google+,gmail,market,fb messenger,instagram,skype,Dropbox, etc..
- He aslo put out a dope blackout theme & black carbon theme you may really enjoy or wanna check out also..HERE & HERE

*RUJELUS22 -* HERE

** Youtube, chrome, twitter, dropbox, translate, drive/docs, gmail, voice, gtalk, google+, g music, es file explore, reader, google search, etc..)

*TUN_SD -* HERE

** his gapps are located down a tad bit on his thread.


----------



## liquid150 (Oct 12, 2012)

Been looking for a new package. Will check some of these out.


----------



## dlsolo (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for the links above.... I was getting worried that I wouldn't find inverted gapps.


----------



## VegasRomeo (Dec 27, 2011)

try also here , here , and usually have links and stuff on my new thread here


----------



## roboots21 (Jun 28, 2011)

Just tried the gapps from Box. You are out of bandwidth.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

roboots21 said:


> Just tried the gapps from Box. You are out of bandwidth.


+1. Also google play and google now have updated so those won't work. Play is now 3.10.14 and I forget what version Google Now is.


----------



## Kokiangel (Jan 14, 2012)

I like Black Infinitum Inverted by Razer(X). I found it on the Play Store. It inverts all of my gapps quite nicely.


----------



## dh33r4j (Jan 21, 2012)

JBSourcery offers inverted GApps which are frequently updated.

*[background=rgb(0, 0, 0)]JBSourcery[/background]*


----------

